# Why do you continue paying for privilege to drive for Uber?



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I used to drive for Uber but quit over a year ago, because it was not economically viable anymore. Nowadays it makes even less sense (economically speaking), yet lots of people still drive for one reason or another. Please, let me know why you guys still do it. I am not trying to shame anyone, just being very puzzled and curious.

Thanks


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

We are very puzzled when someone that has not driven for over a year would still be obsessed with a forum for uber drivers.

Not trying to shame you but, is there something lacking in your life that you would even bother with this site over a year later?

My guess is you are tying to bait people into a response so you can tell them how wrong and stupid they are and thus feel better about yourself.

Now you read a response and hate the fact that someone nailed you so quick.

Go bowling, read a book, take a walk, hang out with friends....

Thanks...


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> We are very puzzled when someone that has not driven for over a year would still be obsessed with a forum for uber drivers.
> 
> Not trying to shame you but, is there something lacking in your life that you would even bother with this site over a year later?
> 
> ...


You are absolutely wrong in your response. I am curious because I can not wait for Uber to fail. Uber business model is what's wrong with U.S business nowadays, not for the consumer but for service providers. By the way, I still take advantage of the "privilege" and drive people as long as their destination matches mine ( 3 to 4 rides per month). Not trying to tell people how wrong they are, but I hope that they may become aware of the fact that "being a small business owner " may not be what they hoped for. Also, I read books, see my friends and I hate bowling. I would rather mountain bike, which I do. You sir are too quick to judge people without having all the facts, I actually believe that you are outright pissed off and angry at your life. I also believe that you live in denial. Now you read a response and hate the fact that I exposed your insecurity so quick. *By the way, I did not start this thread to argue with anyone, so if anyone feels angered or insulted, then please, do not respond.*


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> You are absolutely wrong in your response. I am curious because I can not wait for Uber to fail. Uber business model is what's wrong with U.S business nowadays, not for the consumer but for service providers. By the way, I still take advantage of the "privilege" and drive people as long as their destination matches mine ( 3 to 4 rides per month). Not trying to tell people how wrong they are, but I hope that they may become aware of the fact that "being a small business owner " may not be what they hoped for. Also, I read books, see my friends and I hate bowling. I would rather mountain bike, which I do. You sir are too quick to judge people without having all the facts, I actually believe that you are outright pissed off and angry at your life.


So you drive or you don't drive? First you said you haven't in over a year and now you do 3-4 times a month.

Uber is what is wrong with US business and you can't wait for them to fail. So how is it that your curiousity of why people drive has anything to do with wanting uber to fail?

Here's how...

You want people to tell you why they do it so you can tell them how the are wrong and they ultimately quit.

And why wouldn't they quit? Obviously someone WAY smarter than them (you of course) helps educate their dumb ass on how they were mistaken about driving for uber.

We get it, those of you that, for whatever reason, did not / could not figure out how to make the model work are obviously smarter the rest of us that are rolling ourselves that we are making money.

Do you troll all kinds of forums "educating people" or just this one?

You know, you could find home buying forums where you could educate the stupid people on the right way to buy a house.

You could educate the stupid people on investment forums.

You could educate the stupid people on technology forums that buy the wrong electronics.

The possibilities are endless for someone of your obvious caliber.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

As much as I would love to educate people on all aforementioned topics, I would not. Reason is simple, I lack experience and knowledge.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

But you have the experience and knowledge to educate them on Uber right?


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

That would be correct. I believe that completing 547 trips with 4,87 average rating would make me experienced and knowledgeable. On top of that I've always done my accounting and taxes (knowledge gained in school). What do you think?


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> That would be correct. I believe that completing 547 trips with 4,87 average rating would make me experienced and knowledgeable. What do you think?


547 trips? LMAO gtfo with 547 trips.

Anyway, thank you for proving my original point that your post was not about curiousity.

It was about baiting newbies into responding some thing like " I do it because I make XXXX per week"

Allowing you to jump in with your obvious superior intellect and tell them why they are stupid and wrong .

Instead, you got me and it jacked up your nightly affirmation plans. Now you have to go figure out another way to feel good about yourself and superior to others.

Sorry I screwed that up for you....


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I do it to meet girls


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> 547 trips? LMAO gtfo with 547 trips.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for proving my original point that your post was not about curiousity.
> 
> ...


You are wrong about me again. My intellect is not superior by any stretch, but it is higher than average. I feel flattered by your complement though.



Jc. said:


> I do it to meet girls


I got 2 hoohups, and consummated one


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Bon Jovi said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I used to drive for Uber but quit over a year ago, because it was not economically viable anymore. Nowadays it makes even less sense (economically speaking), yet lots of people still drive for one reason or another. Please, let me know why you guys still do it. I am not trying to shame anyone, just being very puzzled and curious.
> 
> Thanks


How about this... provide the details on why uber is not economically viable for you. That was your initial statement, yet you provide no details on what that means. Without that detail, your statement is meaningless to others who have a different definition of the same.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

When your business breaks even, there are no prospects for growth, higher revenues and reduction of costs, then you know that such business activity is not economically viable. I personally drove uber x. Perhaps I should have been more precise.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Bon Jovi said:


> When your business breaks even, there are no prospects for growth, higher revenues and reduction of costs, then you know that such business activity is not economically viable. I personally drove uber x. Perhaps I should have been more precise.


Sorry, but if you drive Uber and break even, you're doing it completely wrong.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> Sorry, but if you drive Uber and break even, you're doing it completely wrong.


You do break even in paper...


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

I drive an expensive to operate vehicle which is offset somewhat by the XL trips I get. Saturated market, no incentives and I still make decent money driving for Uber. More than I would make at any other unskilled part time job and I'm having fun and not working hard. I feel for the people trying to do this full time but for a part time gig I don't know of anything better.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

When I read all those smart-a$$ replies, especially those that convince others that Uber/ Lyft is profitable and worth drivers time, that comes to my mind - they work for UBer/Lyft. Meaning they are not drivers and their main purpose is too influence newbies or doubters to continue driving for Uber/Lyft...

Just saying  https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-dare-they.195621/#post-2928277


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steve B.. said:


> I drive an expensive to operate vehicle which is offset somewhat by the XL trips I get. Saturated market, no incentives and I still make decent money driving for Uber. More than I would make at any other unskilled part time job and I'm having fun and not working hard. I feel for the people trying to do this full time but for a part time gig I don't know of anything better.


Which undercuts the absolute reliability and availability of Uber which Full Time Drivers worked so hard to create !

PART TIME DRIVERS = PART TIME SERVICE !

Uber will become an unreliable product.

MISMANAGEMENT OF RESOURCES ALWAYS HAS A PRICE !



Steve2967 said:


> 547 trips? LMAO gtfo with 547 trips.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for proving my original point that your post was not about curiousity.
> 
> ...


Which MONTH did he do 547 trips ?
I think my best month was 520 trips.
Out of over 2 years driving.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I used to drive for Uber but quit over a year ago


How many times have you quit a job then a year later went back & quizzed former co-workers as to why they're still at the company?

I'm just curious.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Jc. said:


> You do break even in paper...


Try as I might, I still make money


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> Try as I might, I still make money


If you dont have a Loss on taxes . . . you ARE losing Money.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If you dont have a Loss on taxes . . . you ARE losing Money.


Explain.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Which undercuts the absolute reliability and availability of Uber which Full Time Drivers worked so hard to create !
> 
> PART TIME DRIVERS = PART TIME SERVICE !
> 
> ...


 No, no, wait....seriously and don't laugh.

Promise you won't laugh.....

He did 547 trips total.....like EVER

And, no wait and stop laughing....AND....

He has a 4.87 rating...

These two things combined PLUS...

Yeah, there's more.....

He learned how to do simple math in school that enables him to fill out a tax form..

All of these glorious things make him able to educate fellow uber drivers.

Amazing, I know....


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

The only people who seem to make $20+ an hour driving UberX are driving surge hours, Usually either super early in the morning or bar closing hours, At the cost of their health while dealing with more dangerous road and drunk pax.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> No, no, wait....seriously and don't laugh.
> 
> Promise you won't laugh.....
> 
> ...


I had 547 trips once too.

Once.

I've been doing this part time for a year now. I have 1133 uber / 207 Lyft. That makes me at least double brilliant or something.



Aerodrifting said:


> The only people who seem to make $20+ an hour driving UberX are driving surge hours, Usually either super early in the morning or bar closing hours, At the cost of their health while dealing with more dangerous road and drunk pax.


So here's the obvious question... why would you drive during non-surge/boost hours? If you can't make any money (I don't agree with that) what's the point of climbing behind the wheel?

I don't know LA and that market, but up here $25 an hour would be a bad day.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Explain.


You make $100 from uber. It cost you 200 miles. When you do 2017 taxes you deduct your miles and write off $107 worth. You now "lost" $7 with uber to make that $100. Thus it costs you no taxes. Your only real costs are the car, which I am guessing truly costs most people around here between $.20-35/mile depending on their car.

I appear to have dead miles very similar to my live so I expect not to pay taxes on uber. This is legal and legit. The only way it doesn't happen is if I start doing a lot of surge but currently I average about 50% miles are dead and I make ballpark $1/ mile most trips.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> How many times have you quit a job then a year later went back & quizzed former co-workers as to why they're still at the company?





Woohaa said:


> How many times have you quit a job then a year later went back & quizzed former co-workers as to why they're still at the company?
> 
> I'm just curious.


Drving for Uber was just a gig to make extra money. I never considered it in terms of having a job. So to answer your question....never.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> How many times have you quit a job then a year later went back & quizzed former co-workers as to why they're still at the company?
> 
> I'm just curious.


You and I both know this post was a set up for him to display what he thinks is a gaunt brain.

These guys do it every day.

It's their daily affirmation.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> No, no, wait....seriously and don't laugh.
> 
> Promise you won't laugh.....
> 
> ...


The difference in terms of my 547 trips and your gazillion trips is that your car is more beat up. Experiancewise it makes no difference, especially in case of low skilled job.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> The difference in terms of my 547 trips and your gazillion trips is that your car is more beat up. Experiancewise it makes no difference, especially in case of low skilled job.


My car is all beat up?

Wait, experi nice makes no difference now but, just a little while ago you stated that your experience having a massive 546 trips and 4.87 rating is what enabled you to educate uber drivers.

Man, this is really not going hiwnyou played it out in your mind earlier today is it?

I hate when half assed plans get screwed up cause someone sees right through you.

I'm sure there's something good on Netflix, you could still salvage the night.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> My car is all beat up?
> 
> Wait, experi nice makes no difference now but, just a little while ago you stated that your experience having a massive 546 trips and 4.87 rating is what enabled you to educate uber drivers.
> 
> ...


I only compared my experiance to yours. Aftet gazillion rides, you most certainly have a better technique in opening doors and handing out gum and water. Sorry to say, I will never master it as well as you.
.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> You make $100 from uber. It cost you 200 miles. When you do 2017 taxes you deduct your miles and write off $107 worth. You now "lost" $7 with uber to make that $100. Thus it costs you no taxes. Your only real costs are the car, which I am guessing truly costs most people around here between $.20-35/mile depending on their car.
> 
> I appear to have dead miles very similar to my live so I expect not to pay taxes on uber. This is legal and legit. The only way it doesn't happen is if I start doing a lot of surge but currently I average about 50% miles are dead and I make ballpark $1/ mile most trips.


If I made $100 driving 200 miles I wouldn't be driving 200 miles.

Deductions are a thing, but I don't drive base rates unless there are incentives, so I never make less than $30 an hour. My OC is $.11 per mile and that includes the cost of the car. I have and will pay taxes on my rideshare earnings, this year more than last simply because I got better at it.



Bon Jovi said:


> The difference in terms of my 547 trips and your gazillion trips is that your car is more beat up. Experiancewise it makes no difference, especially in case of low skilled job.


That's not true. I am much more efficient and better at knowing when and where to drive over the last 6 months than I was over my first 6 months (which was about the amount of time it took me to get to 600 rides).

Cars in general get worn down the more you drive them. Crazy right?


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> If I made $100 driving 200 miles I wouldn't be driving 200 miles.
> 
> Deductions are a thing, but I don't drive base rates unless there are incentives, so I never make less than $30 an hour. My OC is $.11 per mile and that includes the cost of the car. I have and will pay taxes on my rideshare earnings, this year more than last simply because I got better at it.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you are right, it also depends on the market. I drove in Phoenix which is rather easy.



tohunt4me said:


> Which undercuts the absolute reliability and availability of Uber which Full Time Drivers worked so hard to create !
> 
> PART TIME DRIVERS = PART TIME SERVICE !
> 
> ...


Hope your car is comfty, it seems that you dont even have time to sleep in your own bed.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Some money is better than no money. Some extra money is better rhan no extra money


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Some money is better than no money. Some extra money is better rhan no extra money


That guy's money is better when it's my money


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Steve B.. said:


> I drive an expensive to operate vehicle which is offset somewhat by the XL trips I get. Saturated market, no incentives and I still make decent money driving for Uber. More than I would make at any other unskilled part time job and I'm having fun and not working hard. I feel for the people trying to do this full time but for a part time gig I don't know of anything better.


Nailed it. Full time without a car brand new and full warranty its very bad

Part time weekend or 2 days a week its great


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bon Jovi said:


> Pretty sure you are right, it also depends on the market. I drove in Phoenix which is rather easy.
> 
> Hope your car is comfty, it seems that you dont even have time to sleep in your own bed.


Lower Rates due to part timer over saturation lead to less free time.

Just make sure you pick up and drop off in the ghetto.

Assist the handicapped.

Cater to service animals.

P


Bon Jovi said:


> The difference in terms of my 547 trips and your gazillion trips is that your car is more beat up. Experiancewise it makes no difference, especially in case of low skilled job.


Perhaps your application of skills to tbe job is low being a part timer.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lower Rates due to part timer over saturation lead to less free time.
> 
> Just make sure you pick up and drop off in the ghetto.
> 
> ...


the desert driver would agree


----------



## burgerflipper (Jun 23, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> You make $100 from uber. It cost you 200 miles. When you do 2017 taxes you deduct your miles and write off $107 worth. You now "lost" $7 with uber to make that $100. Thus it costs you no taxes. Your only real costs are the car, which I am guessing truly costs most people around here between $.20-35/mile depending on their car.


you "made" $100 ubering. you admit over $50 of them was REAL expenses. so you profit $45 over 200 miles. if youre averaging 15 miles (with pax) an hour, thats $45 in 13 hours. thats $3/hr (and no paid lunch break!). no tax refund is going to mske up for that.


NorCalPhil said:


> Explain.


i second that.


tohunt4me said:


> If you dont have a Loss on taxes . . . you ARE losing Money.


i hope youre not being serious. no matter how you cut it, the less money you have on paper, the less money you have in pocket. I dont claim to be an accountant, but your statement is baffling.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lower Rates due to part timer over saturation lead to less free time.
> 
> Just make sure you pick up and drop off in the ghetto.
> 
> ...


Driving people around town is not a skill.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bon Jovi said:


> Driving people around town is not a skill.


Maybe not in Your town . . .


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Cater to service animals.


Only trunk is available ') Still wanna go? Oh, ok. Next please


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

If you don't gross at least $200 per day at this job I really don't see where you can save enough money to buy another car and still pay for the rest of your living expenses, not to mention other things like going out to eat, etc., taking a vacation or, most importantly, saving money for the future. There are exceptions to this; you have other income, your credit is good enough to get another car with no money down or your significant other makes enough money to cover most of your household expenses. If there are other ways to make this profitable that are legal please let me know because I don't see how you do it.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Deductions are a thing, but I don't drive base rates unless there are incentives, so I never make less than $30 an hour. My OC is $.11 per mile and that includes the cost of the car.


This is hard to believe you pay $.11/mile. The only car I can think of that would do that is a prius that is so old the miles are basically now irrelevant (e.g. over 200k miles). That's great you can drive when there are incentives. If you were in my city you wouldn't drive, as there are next to no incentives, and surges are as rare as hen's teeth. You drive at base rates or you don't drive. Maybe that will change in the near future.


burgerflipper said:


> you "made" $100 ubering. you admit over $50 of them was REAL expenses. so you profit $45 over 200 miles. if youre averaging 15 miles (with pax) an hour, thats $45 in 13 hours. thats $3/hr (and no paid lunch break!). no tax refund is going to mske up for that.


If you're in a city with an average speed of 15 it doesn't work, but in my city it's higher.

Yesterday I made $85 in just shy of 4 hours and 112 miles for a cost of $28. That's $15/hour take-home. I was lucky on miles. Had i done twice miles in dollars (i.e. 170 miles), cost would have been $43, or $10.50/hour take home.



jonhjax said:


> If you don't gross at least $200 per day at this job I really don't see where you can save enough money to buy another car and still pay for the rest of your living expenses, not to mention other things like going out to eat, etc., taking a vacation or, most importantly, saving money for the future. There are exceptions to this; you have other income, your credit is good enough to get another car with no money down or your significant other makes enough money to cover most of your household expenses. If there are other ways to make this profitable that are legal please let me know because I don't see how you do it.


In most cities it is a terrible full time job. Buying a car just to do uber particularly bad. The money just isn't there. Really that's as it should be with the business model, though. If you've got people who don't mind staying up for a few hours after their regular job to just cover drinking money or money for their next video game, etc. they drive wages down below the point it's tenable as a full time profession.



burgerflipper said:


> i hope youre not being serious. no matter how you cut it, the less money you have on paper, the less money you have in pocket. I dont claim to be an accountant, but your statement is baffling.


It's actually true. I was running my cost and taxes in great detail this past weekend. Check this graphic out I did. I extrapolated from a 7 hour run on Friday night.

As you can see if I made, say $5000 in "earnings" in my uber app, the highest take-home was actually when I had more miles driven. 10,000 miles cost me more to run than 7,500 but the tax deduction is so profound my actual take home increases. This is because any money I am taxed on by Uber is taxed at over 50% (fairly high tax bracket plus all payroll taxes). This was based on a $.54 mileage rate, $.25/mile total cost on car. The only way I'd still be okay paying taxes is if I make a lot of surge income, but since that is not doable in my city currently I have to be in a scenario in which I pay no taxes at all on the uber income. You won't make much money around here doing it


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Bon Jovi said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I used to drive for Uber but quit over a year ago, because it was not economically viable anymore. Nowadays it makes even less sense (economically speaking), yet lots of people still drive for one reason or another. Please, let me know why you guys still do it. I am not trying to shame anyone, just being very puzzled and curious.
> 
> Thanks


How do you make money now?



Steve2967 said:


> We are very puzzled when someone that has not driven for over a year would still be obsessed with a forum for uber drivers.
> 
> Not trying to shame you but, is there something lacking in your life that you would even bother with this site over a year later?
> 
> ...


He has a point though. Uber is really a scam. Kind of like a credit credit. You work and destroy your car.


----------



## Eli331 (Aug 10, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I used to drive for Uber but quit over a year ago, because it was not economically viable anymore. Nowadays it makes even less sense (economically speaking), yet lots of people still drive for one reason or another. Please, let me know why you guys still do it. I am not trying to shame anyone, just being very puzzled and curious.
> 
> Thanks


It depends on your market....I'm from the Boston area and the rates are high enough where it's still a viable secondary income. But I see what your saying. It's definitely not trending in the right direction for drivers and eventually it will become unsustainable if you factor in all associated costs and taxes.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> That would be correct. I believe that completing 547 trips with 4,87 average rating would make me experienced and knowledgeable. On top of that I've always done my accounting and taxes (knowledge gained in school). What do you think?


Actually Laughed Out Loud at this. 
You think doing anything 547 times makes you "experienced". Informed, maybe. Exposed to, certainly. 
Knowledgeable or Experienced, questionable.

How many other driving jobs have you had?
How many other 1099 or LLC businesses have you run?

Maybe you actually can tell someone "a thing or two" that you, personally, encountered. 
But, that would be, most likely, anecdotal at best.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

You came here to troll, and you have succeeded! As of now already 45 responses and almost 600 views. Good job!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> I only compared my experiance to yours. Aftet gazillion rides, you most certainly have a better technique in opening doors and handing out gum and water. Sorry to say, I will never master it as well as you.
> .


With the exception of elderly folks with walkers, one blind guy I asked if wanted help and when I happen to be passing the rear drivers side door on my way to get their luggage out of my backend (you gotta make sure it doesn't damage your car folks) I never open doors for anyone. Ever.

Gum, water and other "amenities" don't exist (unless they are my personal refreshments) and riders paying less than taxi prices and wanting town car or better experiences can, and quite literally have, GTFO of my car.

And yet, I maintained a 5.0 well into and Past my first 1000 rides.

I talk too much and am an annoying personality...

And yet, somehow, I managed to not have such a shite rating in so few rides.

So, yeah.

Oh, and, after having been a truck driver for 2 years I don't consider myself "Experienced or knowledgeable" enough to even try to tell others how they can or cannot make money doing it. 
I can tell them what I liked, how much I made and the mistakes I learned from... That is it.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> With the exception of elderly folks with walkers, one blind guy I asked if wanted help and when I happen to be passing the rear drivers side door on my way to get their luggage out of my backend (you gotta make sure it doesn't damage your car folks) I never open doors for anyone. Ever.
> 
> Gum, water and other "amenities" don't exist (unless they are my personal refreshments) and riders paying less than taxi prices and wanting town car or better experiences can, and quite literally have, GTFO of my car.
> 
> ...


Good for you, and I am really glad you are making it. Regardless, it is still driving people around town and not rewiring somebody's house. My sarcastic comment towards the other guy was prompted by his aggressive and demeaning comments towards me. Had I know that this thread would annoy people I would have never started it. Seems like you really like doing it and I can only wish you luck. Obvious;y for many reason this was not my cup of tea and I only looked at it from my perspective which was rather biased.



Uberingdude said:


> You came here to troll, and you have succeeded! As of now already 45 responses and almost 600 views. Good job!


As you may or may not know , uber has 96% turnover ration over one year span. I was really curious what motivates the other 4%.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

If it wasn't profitable, I wouldn't do it.

I'm a part timer, I don't need the $$ but it's still lucrative and pretty easy work for a weekend here or there for traveling money or something I wanna save for. I'm good at the math, I keep my records, and I know when it's worth it by the hour.

I get that not everyone is in my position, but without too much effort i'm bringing in enough $$ after expenses that it's much better than a part time job that won't offer me the flexibility that Uber does, and doesn't set any demands I can't work around.

If it sucks for you, quit. If it doesn't, keep doing it. Means nothing to me....my job, my rationale, I've never let other people's sour opinions dictate my employment.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> You are absolutely wrong in your response. I am curious because I can not wait for Uber to fail. Uber business model is what's wrong with U.S business nowadays, not for the consumer but for service providers. By the way, I still take advantage of the "privilege" and drive people as long as their destination matches mine ( 3 to 4 rides per month). Not trying to tell people how wrong they are, but I hope that they may become aware of the fact that "being a small business owner " may not be what they hoped for. Also, I read books, see my friends and I hate bowling. I would rather mountain bike, which I do. You sir are too quick to judge people without having all the facts, I actually believe that you are outright pissed off and angry at your life. I also believe that you live in denial. Now you read a response and hate the fact that I exposed your insecurity so quick. *By the way, I did not start this thread to argue with anyone, so if anyone feels angered or insulted, then please, do not respond.*


My first thought is why would you wish failure on anyone? My second thought pertains to your math and the market you drove in. Are you sure about your math? Don't forget you are allowed 53.5 cents per mile driven. Plus all the rest of the write offs God gave us as a business. When my bookkeeper is done each month, there is profit to the tune of about $25 per hour on the road. This does include tips of which predate ubers tipping in app. I know $25 is not much but is not bad for a side or part time job.

I wonder if your market was soft or if you needed a new strategy? It took me a month to figure out the tricks. I have done over 3000 trips now and find that if you follow a set plan each day, the numbers work out. Good luck!!!!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Bon Jovi said:


> Driving people around town is not a skill.


Driving people around isn't much of a skill, but doing it very well and effortlessly without relying on GPS is a skill.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

swingset said:


> If it wasn't profitable, I wouldn't do it.
> 
> I'm a part timer, I don't need the $$ but it's still lucrative and pretty easy work for a weekend here or there for traveling money or something I wanna save for. I'm good at the math, I keep my records, and I know when it's worth it by the hour.
> 
> ...


Nice reply, thanks.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bon Jovi said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I used to drive for Uber but quit over a year ago, because it was not economically viable anymore. Nowadays it makes even less sense (economically speaking), yet lots of people still drive for one reason or another. Please, let me know why you guys still do it. I am not trying to shame anyone, just being very puzzled and curious.
> 
> Thanks


I do it because I enjoy it and it's economically viable as a full time venture in my market. I used to be an accountant for 20 years. But I got to the point where I hated my job. I decided to try uber and found I can make almost the same money doing it. And my expenses are not too bad. I'm single so health insurance isn't a killer. But most importantly I love the freedom and flexibility. It's like having your own business without the huge upfront costs.



Bon Jovi said:


> That would be correct. I believe that completing 547 trips with 4,87 average rating would make me experienced and knowledgeable. On top of that I've always done my accounting and taxes (knowledge gained in school). What do you think?


547 rides. That's one month of full time driving and that makes you experienced


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lmfao I knew the first reply would be someone appearing angry and bitter


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I drive so I can provide food and housing for myself. Clothing optional.

Also, I've found that driving uber; I'm making 2-3x more money after taxes and expenses than I did teaching. Which is REALLY sad. One good weekend ubering and I make more than I did in half a month of teaching. Plus now teaching is just to get kids ready for tests. Nothing like it was when I started ten years ago.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I love driving for Uber. I meet such great people. I feel as though it's a gift that I have a lovely car, great tunes on Pandora for whatever mood I'm in, learning about what's going on in my city, learning from riders where they've traveled or their other life experiences with jobs and relationships etc, it gets me out of the house when everyone is sleeping and I'm wide awake, I feel asif I'm helping the community by providing inexpensive transportation for lower income people to get to work, I'm giving people rides home safely from bars/clubs so that they don't have to take less desirable rides, I can go home anytime I like, I can cash out anytime if my kids need money for something unexpected and above all it makes ME happy and in a good mood to be out and about. I love driving. Since I started uber my attitude about the world and the people in it has improved. I'm proud to be in the capital city of Sacramento. I've taken legislators and other people who are making a difference. I've taken people from concerts and heard all about the shows or from seminars, or events at the convention center and found out about that. The key for me is, I'm interested. I want to know about everything that's going on. So, for that privilege... I would pay to drive for uber, but instead, uber pays me.


----------



## Floater (Aug 26, 2017)

The 547 trips comment made me chuckle also. In addition, it could be the market you are driving within. When I started with uber, I was driving in New Orleans. My lowest ride week was 218 with the average at 243. I went to Fort Myers, Fl and my highest week was 85 rides. Next was Miami and popped back up to 200 on average. 

With your vast experience of 2.5 weeks based upon MY experience, why are you psoing the question?


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> You are wrong about me again. My intellect is not superior by any stretch, but it is higher than average. I feel flattered by your complement though.
> 
> I got 2 hoohups, and consummated one


You bragged about your intellect and then used the wrong form of the word compliment. Nice job, bro.

In answer to your original question, there are two ways of thinking about Uber.

1) As a profit-center.
2) As a means of paying for a car you already plan to own.

I bought a car and I pay for my monthly payments plus insurance and a little extra by driving in my free time. I plan my week around the ability to add extra cash to my checking account. I get paid monthly so I can earn money each week by driving and timing things right in order to loosen up cash in the middle of the month.

I also just moved to Charlotte eight months ago and driving helps me learn about all the cool places to go and hang out. So, when my fiancée finally moves here this week we'll have tons of awesome date nights lined up for years! And, I've met probably close to 3,000 people on my nearly 1,000 trips between Uber and Lyft.

I recommend Uber and Lyft to almost no one as a PRIMARY job. But, as a side-hustle there are few things that compare to it. See, people like to talk about "wear and tear" on the car and whatnot but if you're tracking your miles right and being smart you're basically trading your time and the car for the cash you're paying for it with some extra. If you need to use the car as a profit center to make it worth your time, you're doing it wrong. That's not side-hustling - that's a job.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

john1975 said:


> I do it because I enjoy it and it's economically viable as a full time venture in my market. I used to be an accountant for 20 years. But I got to the point where I hated my job. I decided to try uber and found I can make almost the same money doing it. And my expenses are not too bad. I'm single so health insurance isn't a killer. But most importantly I love the freedom and flexibility. It's like having your own business without the huge upfront costs.
> 
> 547 rides. That's one month of full time driving and that makes you experienced


OK John, please tell me what kind of experience are we talking about. I am really lost, because what I did was exactly the same every time I picked up pax. The only difference was the destination, and even that would repeat from time to time. So again, what kind of experience are we talking about?


sharknado523 said:


> You bragged about your intellect and then used the wrong form of the word compliment. Nice job, bro.
> 
> In answer to your original question, there are two ways of thinking about Uber.
> 
> ...


Spelling error. Never bragged about my intellect, the other guy used it in passive aggressive form. After my reply he buggered off. Thanks for your reply, it seems that what you do is the way to drive for uber. My intention was exactly the same at first $1.10 per mile, but driving for $0.75 was not worth my time anymore.


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

I only accept UberX. Never accept a pool.


----------



## Cabby (May 12, 2017)

The simple answer is: every day new sucker is born. I have heard this part time arguments all the time.Being a partimer doesn't protect you from an accident or argument about meeting nice people. This days nice are taking a cab, at least in SF. All the cheap, indulged customers take uber. I can add drunks to the same crowd.I Drive cab and I wouldn't drive uber considering pros and cons. It is too risky for people with any financial assets.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

No surge no ride, no tip 1*


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Adieu said:


> No surge no ride, no tip 1*


That 1 star no tip may have worked before in app tipping but it is harder to do that now. They have a few days to do a tip now. If you 1 star and they figure it out, no chance of a tip then.


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

Bon Jovi said:


> OK John, please tell me what kind of experience are we talking about. I am really lost, because what I did was exactly the same every time I picked up pax. The only difference was the destination, and even that would repeat from time to time. So again, what kind of experience are we talking about?


Drive uber black to fill time in between private work. Cater to private client base. Maintain 4.95+ rating to get uber jobs worth doing.
All this is minimum 700+ rides on x learning the streets then 2500+ rides as a owner operator.
Run your own limousine business. Your serious about not needing skill huh?


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

Bon Jovi asked an honest question about people's motivations, and someone went all ad hominem on him personally. This thread is the most convincing proof I've seen that there are corporate moles in this forum...


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

[OK. I will try to make it sensible for you. 

Let's say you pay $20K for your car and use it only to drive personal non business trips . You have a 5 year note on the car at 3% interest. After 5 years, you have paid off approximately $23000. Cost of ownership for the car over 5 years is approximately $5000. 5 years later, you have paid approximately $28,000 for a car that is worth $3-5000 if you maintained the car. The annual cost to drive your car is$5600. NO TAX WRITE-OFFS

Same scenario for Uber/Lyft drivers except our cost of ownership goes up to $9000. After 5 years, our car is worth between and $1-3000. The annual cost for drivers is $6400. TAX WRITE-OFFS.

I know many guys making $60k per year. But, let's be conservative and use a driver that drives less than 40 hours per week and makes $25K per year and drives 40k miles. (ME)

Uber driver makes $125,000 over 5 years working part time. 
$300,000 over 5 years if they drive 60 hours per week. 
$17 an hour average income. 
100% tax write off and no tax liabilities
$18,000 NET per year for an Uber/Lyft Driver working less than 40 hours.

In order for you to make the same as an Uber driver per year, you have to work a full time job of 40 hours per week. Add 1 hour lunch, driving to and from work and breaks, 50 hours at your job. Also, you are responsible for 20% total of your income to taxes such as FICA, SSA, Medicare, State etc. You would have to make $33,000 to net the same $18,000 that a part time Uber driver makes at $25k per year. 

In essence,  if you counted all the hours at your job to make $33,000, you are only making $13.75 per hour
Under the same scenario with Uber, We are making $17 per hour on average. (For less work)

You can finagle numbers any way you want to paint what ever kind of picture you want to paint. But, the bottom line is this: 

Uber and Lyft is just as HONORABLE job as any other job. Better some times. Work our own hours. Answer to no one. Drive Pretty women around. Meet new people everyday. Set-up side driving jobs as personal valets for cash without having to report it. Lots of benefits

If driving didn't work for you, too bad. Maybe it was your attitude!!

Caveat: If you drive less than 25 hours per week, it is probably not economically viable


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Im glad you asked mr bon jovi. I am a huge fan of all 1 of your slightly above average song.

But first, riddle me this....

Why have you not gone away? Nobody likes you anymore, not many ever did. They dont even care that you travel the world doing charity work because you are such an insufferable narcissistic ******bag.

Further, your one good song was good because of the guitar...and the rhythm guitar was even horrible. Your ability to cling to amazing sound engineers for dear life amazed me, because you do NOT rock.


----------



## lurker888 (Aug 29, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> My first thought is why would you wish failure on anyone? My second thought pertains to your math and the market you drove in. Are you sure about your math? Don't forget you are allowed 53.5 cents per mile driven. Plus all the rest of the write offs God gave us as a business. When my bookkeeper is done each month, there is profit to the tune of about $25 per hour on the road. This does include tips of which predate ubers tipping in app. I know $25 is not much but is not bad for a side or part time job.
> 
> I wonder if your market was soft or if you needed a new strategy? It took me a month to figure out the tricks. I have done over 3000 trips now and find that if you follow a set plan each day, the numbers work out. Good luck!!!!


The only person whose first thought would be as you describe your first thought to be, or indeed the only person who would have had that thought at all, is someone who was personally hurt by it.

The only person who would mix up facts like you are (in an earlier post you said it only took you a week to learn the tricks, here you say a month), is someone who is tuning their facts to jive with their message.

The only person who would make a claim of $25/hr net (when even the biggest braggarts of the NYC forum - where net earnings for Uber drivers are highest, due to regulation - can't net more than $21/hr on a good week!), is, simply put, someone who works for Uber.

I know what it's like to be captive to a certain position in life. And I know what it's like to theorize what life must be like for people on "the other side". It makes a person feel like they've made an effort. And maybe they actually do achieve a slightly more accurate perspective than someone who's never made the effort. But trust me - as long as life itself hasn't humbled you, you know NOTHING.

I grew up in an upper middle class suburban home, my mother was and is a doctor. I was a very capable person and I was groomed to take a position of leadership in the modern world. My parents, teachers and general community were politically conservative, too. Never did I imagine I would sink to the depths of living in a windowless room in a basement deep in the 'hood. But God has led my life on a very interesting path. And it changed my perspective on a lot of things.

And as a driver, I can tell you that there is _no difference whatsoever_ between the way Uber views its drivers, and the way plantation owners viewed their slaves. Remember, a common justification for slavery was that the slaves were brought from Dark Africa (where they would have been slaves to the tribe that captured them anyways) to the Civilization of the West. We improved their lot in life, therefore we are entitled to do with them whatever we see fit. Personally this argument actually makes a lot of logical sense to me, but it is a viewpoint that can only be held by someone who a. does not believe in doing the right and the good (in the eyes of God, or WHATEVER) b. does not actually have the ability to empathize with the human being they are enslaving. Sinilarly, Uber's philosophy is "We have this grand vision to transform the transportation industry and make ourselves some money. As for the drivers - let's throw them a few crumbs. They'll be happy with it, because for them its better than the alternative." Now, if Uber can have a Grand Vision to transform the transportation industry, why can't its Grand Vision include a Grand Vision for drivers as well? Because Uber never thought about things from that angle. And now, that they are being forced to, they are failing spectacularly.

What I am trying to say here, is that Uber doesn't relate to its drivers as fellow travelers in this world. In short, Travis and Co (which includes a whole lot of people at all levels of management) are effectively and actually self-absorbed, selfish blobs who will never, ever change.

Unfortunately, the world is a very flawed place and there isn't much I can do to improve it.

---

All that being said, I would *totally* wish failure to Uber if it wouldn't just make things worse for a whole lot of drivers (including, most emphatically, myself). Also, I happen to believe in not biting the hand that feeds you, no matter who it is and even if you no longer rely on it to feed you. But in answer to your question "why would I wish failure to anyone", I have one word: ISIS.

In conclusion, I am grateful to Uber, but it is as I described it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Bon Jovi said:


> The difference in terms of my 547 trips and your gazillion trips is that your car is more beat up. Experiancewise it makes no difference, especially in case of low skilled job.


There may be more differences. In my case, I knew I was purchasing a car to beat up for the mileage deduction going into this 3 years ago. So far, I am good with it.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

carsalesman said:


> You have a 5 year note on the car at 3% interest.


You lost me there... financing a car? lol. There's a sucker born every minute, and they all wind up on the car lots borrowing money they don't have for a car they can't afford. Thats Uber Fail 101.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> I am curious because I can not wait for Uber to fail.[/B]


Do you also enjoy tilting at windmills?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

first off bon jovi should be from n.j not the desert...
547 trips with 4,87 average rating..hardly makes you an exbert..some guys do this in 1 month......
i closing in on 9k in 3 yrs.
hoping they fail is ok. but saying i am paying for the rt to drive..you are clueless....you dont know what i drive..where i drive and what i earn....go back to where you were and read about problems on CNN.500 trips hardly make you an exbert..you ever do a 300 mile trip on a surge..how about alot of 100+ trips..i would say no...
but i like jovi...i am from asbury. so i bet u cannot be as bad as you come off.
PEACE


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> first off bon jovi should be from n.j not the desert...
> 547 trips with 4,87 average rating..hardly makes you an exbert..some guys do this in 1 month......
> i closing in on 9k in 3 yrs.
> hoping they fail is ok. but saying i am paying for the rt to drive..you are clueless....you dont know what i drive..where i drive and what i earn....go back to where you were and read about problems on CNN.500 trips hardly make you an exbert..you ever do a 300 mile trip on a surge..how about alot of 100+ trips..i would say no...
> ...


Not sure if you ever took statistics, but 500 rides is quite an accurate sample to know that this gig is not worth doing, and to call myself experienced. And is there such thing as an uber expert?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i disagree. if you were a car painter and sucked. you would still be a car painter,
where did you drive during those 500 rides...what times did you drive??? 11am - 3 pm in afternoon daily...
500 rides does not quality you as per drivers who know when and when to drive and keep their $ 's per mile high...you for sure had your dollars per mile very low....or you would not be on here hoping for a failure of companys


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Actually 500 rides is a little over a month in a decent market...not experienced at all...barely got your feet wet. I did 3000 rides in a little under a year...and still come here for useful info...


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

M.209 said:


> When I read all those smart-a$$ replies, especially those that convince others that Uber/ Lyft is profitable and worth drivers time, that comes to my mind - they work for UBer/Lyft. Meaning they are not drivers and their main purpose is too influence newbies or doubters to continue driving for Uber/Lyft...
> 
> Just saying  https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-dare-they.195621/#post-2928277


It's profitable in SF if you sleep in your car over the weekend and don't fuel up there.



bobby747 said:


> i disagree. if you were a car painter and sucked. you would still be a car painter,
> where did you drive during those 500 rides...what times did you drive??? 11am - 3 pm in afternoon daily...
> 500 rides does not quality you as per drivers who know when and when to drive and keep their $ 's per mile high...you for sure had your dollars per mile very low....or you would not be on here hoping for a failure of companys


It depends on the area as well. People are usually at work from 9pm-4pm. So its usually slower at those times. People start going back home around 4pm-6pm so you got to be around businesses, industrial zones to make money at that time. after 6pm people are going out to restaurants, bars, games, entertainment so you got to be around residential pars of the town 6pm-9pm. After 9pm people are starting to head back from restaurants, bars, entertainment places so you got to be around there at that time. So I agree its all about being in the right place at the right time. With time you learn where to be at what time to make money. I have over 4000 rides under my belt and learned the hard way.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am in a big city market doing xl...it makes a Hugh diffence $1.15 a mile ..$2.05 a mile Philadelphia summarize are far too some rides


----------



## Chi Bones (May 25, 2015)

My whole theory is that you should not work for Uber - Uber should work for you. Uber should never be your only source of income - if it is, you have lost before you even started. So if you want to drive, start a limo business, get legal, get a website, get social media, get on Yelp, market and get rides, when you drop off and don't have a ride, turn on Uber or Lyft or do medical rides, or deliveries, get gigs, have an airbnb, sell real estate, do other things so you have streams of income from different sources. Use Uber when it benefits you - not the other way around.


----------



## RIDE (Aug 24, 2017)

Chi Bones said:


> My whole theory is that you should not work for Uber - Uber should work for you. Uber should never be your only source of income - if it is, you have lost before you even started. So if you want to drive, start a limo business, get legal, get a website, get social media, get on Yelp, market and get rides, when you drop off and don't have a ride, turn on Uber or Lyft or do medical rides, or deliveries, get gigs, have an airbnb, sell real estate, do other things so you have streams of income from different sources. Use Uber when it benefits you - not the other way around.


Easier said than done. Pre-2014 Uber was a goldmine. Did the economy or ridesharing actually change that much? No, Uber just decided to cut the fares of their own volition.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Chi bones great advice


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RIDE said:


> Easier said than done. Pre-2014 Uber was a goldmine. Did the economy or ridesharing actually change that much? No, Uber just decided to cut the fares of their own volition.


They're competing with Lyft. Both companies are losing money at this time which cannot continue forever.



Chi Bones said:


> My whole theory is that you should not work for Uber - Uber should work for you. Uber should never be your only source of income - if it is, you have lost before you even started. So if you want to drive, start a limo business, get legal, get a website, get social media, get on Yelp, market and get rides, when you drop off and don't have a ride, turn on Uber or Lyft or do medical rides, or deliveries, get gigs, have an airbnb, sell real estate, do other things so you have streams of income from different sources. Use Uber when it benefits you - not the other way around.


Very smart advice.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Actually 500 rides is a little over a month in a decent market...not experienced at all...barely got your feet wet. I did 3000 rides in a little under a year...and still come here for useful info...


Once again, driving people is an extremely low skill job. anybody with driver's license can do it.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sure anybody could take you your family Wife and Kids on a 300-mile ride to Pittsburgh all equal all drivers are equal I've only been driving for 40 years but it's useless Living on a Prayer oh oh you're halfway there


----------



## Chi Bones (May 25, 2015)

Bon Jovi said:


> Once again, driving people is an extremely low skill job. anybody with driver's license can do it.


That is a condescending, dismissive statement that misses the entire point of owning your own business and being successful. Most people can do a lot of jobs but very few will put in the sweat equity and learn to execute all the skills to do a job well. You not only have to drive - you need to be educated on current events and able to hold a conversation, current on technology, able to work a spreadsheet, knowledgeable about websites and social media, organized to get repeat clients, know how to build a client base and market to them. In other words - it has to be your business.

How do you become successful?
You do the things that unsuccessful people won't do.

"Work for 5 years like few men will and live the rest of your life like few men can."


----------



## Leah Swift (Aug 29, 2017)

So...I just started driving Uber here in Vegas last week. I completed a week and I made money. I'm not rich by now but I worked ..drove..ppl were nice..some were weird..scary..etc. But I made money ..its not supposed to be easy money but would I have 300 more dollars if I just sat in my couch waiting for 3 hours to go by until I have to pick up my kids at school everyday? I like driving for Uber..sorry that it didn't even satisfy you a bit..it's not for everyone. Good luck.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)




----------

